# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Kiếm Tiền Online Click 1 Quảng Cáo 10$ Bạn Có Muốn Thử Sức

## zomplus

Bước 1 : bạn hãy đăng kí tài khoản online Paypal tại: http://www.paypal.com/
Đây là ngân hàng thanh toán trực tuyến lớn nhất thế giới trên 100 triệu
người sử dụng.Rút tiền về Việt nam qua thẻ Visa,Master Card, hoặc dùng
để mua hàng trực tuyến tại các web mua bán trên mạng.


- Sau đó nhấn vào : Sign Up (đăng kí)

- Select the country or region where you live: chọn quốc gia VietNam

- Tiếp theo tùy chọn : Personal Account, Premier Account, Business Account.chon Premier account

Sau đó nhấn vào Continue( nhấn vào Start Now) . Để tiếp tục

- First Name : Tên bạn

- Last Name: Họ của bạn

- Address Line 1: Địa chỉ thứ 1 của bạn

- Address Line 2(optional): Địa chỉ thứ 2 của bạn (nếu có)

- City: Thành phố

- State / Province / Region:Bang/Tỉnh/miền

-
Postal Code (Mã bưu chính): bạn ở Hanoi nhập 10000, còn Thành phố HCM
là (70000), tuy nhiên, bạn có thể ghi là 84000 hoặc 00084 (không cần
thiết chính xác)

- Primary Currency: Chọn ngoại tệ qui đổi (USD, ED....) (tốt nhất để mặc định là US Dollar)

- Home Telephone: Số điện thoại nhà bạn (084 mã vùng số của bạn) VD:084.04.1234567 * không cần 084

- Work Telephone: Mobile Telephone: không cần nhập

- Email Address: Địa chỉ E-mail của bạn

- Re-enter Email Address: Điền lại địa chỉ E-mail

- Password: Mật khẩu (tài khoản Paypal)

- Retype Password: Điền lại mật khẩu (tài khoản Paypal)

- Security Question (là câu hỏi an toàn khi bạn muốn lấy lại mật khẩu nếu bạn quên về sau)

*Security Question 1 (câu hỏi 1):chọn 1 lựa chọn bất kỳ (theo ý bạn), *Answer 1: nhập nội dung câu trả lời cho câu hỏi 1.

*Security Question 2 (câu hỏi 2):chọn 1 lựa chọn bất kỳ (theo ý bạn), *Answer 2: nhập nội dung câu trả lời cho câu hỏi 2.

Chú
ý: Security Question ko quan trọng nếu như mật khẩu ko bị mất, nếu cần
thiết, bạn nên ghi vào sổ tay câu hỏi và câu trả lời của bạn phòng hờ
về sau.

Sau đó chọn Yes

- Enter the code as shown below: Nhập vào
mã ở dưới (bạn nhìn ngay bên dưới sẽ thấy 1 hình có các ký tự số và
chữ, nhập chính xác những gì bạn thấy vào khung này).

- Nhấn vào Sign Up

-
Sau đó nó sẽ hỏi về thẻ rút tiền quốc tế của bạn(Visa ,Mastercard...)
nếu không có thì nhấn vào Cancel (sau này có thẻ nhập sau cũng được).
Nếu có thẻ tín dụng điền các thông tin cần thiết rồi ấn vào Add card.


- Ấn vào (Continue) để hoàn tất (bạn có thể mở hòm thư email để xác nhận lại)


Mở
email mà bạn đã đăng ký để kích hoạt TK Paypal.(nhớ là email của bạn
đăng kí nhé,và nhớ cái email bạn đăng kí là tài khoản của bạn tại
paypal,cái này để khi bạn kiếm tiền thì BUX.TO nó gửi tiền theo địa chỉ
email này vậy cần nhớ cho đúng kẻo lại biểu sao không vào được)

Khi
click vào link xác nhận trong thư của Paypal gởi đến, nó sẽ chuyển bạn
vào trang Paypal, nó hỏi Password tài khoản Paypal thì gõ password vào
để xác nhận tài khoản.

Vậy là bạn đã có tài khoản miễn phí của Paypal.

Giờ là lúc đăng ký tài khoản kiếm tiền tại http://bux.to/?r=kenjil3o

..

Bước 2 :Kiếm tiền với trang http://bux.to/?r=kenjil3o

Click vào đây: http://www.bux.to/register.php

để đăng ký tài khoản Bux.To. Sau khi vào trang web trên, bạn điền thông tin theo hướng dẫn sau:

-
Username (3 - 15 characters - no special characters): Điền tên bạn sử
dụng từ 3 đến 15 ký tự và không có khoảng trống giữa các ký tự

- Password (at least 6 characters): mật khẩu của bạn (tối thiểu 6 ký tự)

- Confirm Password: Nhập lại password nhằm tránh sai sót.

- Email Address: Địa chỉ E-mail của bạn

- Confirm Email Address: Nhập lại địa chỉ E-mail của bạn lần nữa.

- PayPal E-mail Address For Payments: Tài khoản Paypal của bạn (là địa chỉ E-mail mà bạn đăng ký tài khoản paypal)

- Your Country (only PayPal allowed countries): Click và chọn Vietnam

-
Referrer : bạn điền kenjil3o (đây chính là tên tài khoản người bảo
lãnh, phải điền thì bạn mới nhận được gấp đôi tiền mà bạn kiếm được)

- I Accept Terms of Service.: Check vào ô trống trước dòng này (bạn phải click chọn vào thì mới đăng ký được)

- Security code: Nhập dãy ký tự bạn thấy ngay bên trên khung nhập chữ vào khung chữ.

- Click nút Register.


...


*CÁCH KIẾM TIỀN


Sau
khi đăng nhập vào Bux.To: bạn ấn vào Suft Ads với trang bux.to để đọc
quảng cáo và kiếm tiền ở trong đó có khá nhiều quảng cáo chia thành
nhiều hạng mục như Business & Money,Computers & Internet
,Health & Recreation.... Bạn click vào các quảng cáo ở các hạng mục
đó cho nó chạy trong khoảng 30s đợi khi có biểu tương $ và chữ Done
xuất hiện ở góc trên bên phải thì bạn có thể tắt được rồi (lưu ý: phải
mở tuần tự từng link, không mở cùng lúc nhiều link được, để tăng thêm
sự linh hoạt cho việc xem quảng cáo, bạn có thể click phải vào link
quảng cáo chọn Open in a new Window, nó sẽ mở trang quảng cáo trong 1
cửa sổ mới, khi nó Done thì bạn có thể tắt đi và vẫn còn trang chứa các
quảng cáo để bạn mở tiếp).

- My Stats: cho biết bạn kiếm được bao
nhiêu tiền và số người bạn giới thiệu được,cũng như số lần click của
bạn và các thành viên của bạn.Sau khi kiếm đủ tiền ban click vào
(cashout) để nó thanh toán tiền cho bạn.Chỉ có thế thôi !

- Bux.To
là trang kiếm tiền rất uy tín, vì nó thanh toán cho chúng ta ở mức 10$
chứ không như những trang khác, có rất nhiều người đã thành công với
cách kiếm tiền này.

- Mỗi quảng cáo chỉ có 0.01$, có rất nhiều quảng
cáo, các quảng cáo lại rất phong phú không có sự giống nhau giữa các
quảng cáo, vả lại quảng cáo cho các hãng nổi tiếng trên thế giới vì thế
cũng rất đáng tin cậy.

Thường thì bạn có thể rút được tiền trong
khoảng 1 đến 2 tuần nếu bạn giới thiệu tối thiểu là 10 người. Số tiền
rút tối thiểu là 10$, bạn có thể rút ngay hoặc để được nhiều rồi rút
cũng được.

Để mời bạn bè tham gia bạn vào My Stats ,bạn sẽ thấy dòng giống như sau div align="center">Kiếm Tiền Cơ Hội Cho Tất Cả Mọi Người


Bước 1 : bạn hãy đăng kí tài khoản online Paypal tại: http://www.paypal.com/
Đây là ngân hàng thanh toán trực tuyến lớn nhất thế giới trên 100 triệu
người sử dụng.Rút tiền về Việt nam qua thẻ Visa,Master Card, hoặc dùng
để mua hàng trực tuyến tại các web mua bán trên mạng.


- Sau đó nhấn vào : Sign Up (đăng kí)

- Select the country or region where you live: chọn quốc gia VietNam

- Tiếp theo tùy chọn : Personal Account, Premier Account, Business Account.chon Premier account

Sau đó nhấn vào Continue( nhấn vào Start Now) . Để tiếp tục

- First Name : Tên bạn

- Last Name: Họ của bạn

- Address Line 1: Địa chỉ thứ 1 của bạn

- Address Line 2(optional): Địa chỉ thứ 2 của bạn (nếu có)

- City: Thành phố

- State / Province / Region:Bang/Tỉnh/miền

-
Postal Code (Mã bưu chính): bạn ở Hanoi nhập 10000, còn Thành phố HCM
là (70000), tuy nhiên, bạn có thể ghi là 84000 hoặc 00084 (không cần
thiết chính xác)

- Primary Currency: Chọn ngoại tệ qui đổi (USD, ED....) (tốt nhất để mặc định là US Dollar)

- Home Telephone: Số điện thoại nhà bạn (084 mã vùng số của bạn) VD:084.04.1234567 * không cần 084

- Work Telephone: Mobile Telephone: không cần nhập

- Email Address: Địa chỉ E-mail của bạn

- Re-enter Email Address: Điền lại địa chỉ E-mail

- Password: Mật khẩu (tài khoản Paypal)

- Retype Password: Điền lại mật khẩu (tài khoản Paypal)

- Security Question (là câu hỏi an toàn khi bạn muốn lấy lại mật khẩu nếu bạn quên về sau)

*Security Question 1 (câu hỏi 1):chọn 1 lựa chọn bất kỳ (theo ý bạn), *Answer 1: nhập nội dung câu trả lời cho câu hỏi 1.

*Security Question 2 (câu hỏi 2):chọn 1 lựa chọn bất kỳ (theo ý bạn), *Answer 2: nhập nội dung câu trả lời cho câu hỏi 2.

Chú
ý: Security Question ko quan trọng nếu như mật khẩu ko bị mất, nếu cần
thiết, bạn nên ghi vào sổ tay câu hỏi và câu trả lời của bạn phòng hờ
về sau.

Sau đó chọn Yes

- Enter the code as shown below: Nhập vào
mã ở dưới (bạn nhìn ngay bên dưới sẽ thấy 1 hình có các ký tự số và
chữ, nhập chính xác những gì bạn thấy vào khung này).

- Nhấn vào Sign Up

-
Sau đó nó sẽ hỏi về thẻ rút tiền quốc tế của bạn(Visa ,Mastercard...)
nếu không có thì nhấn vào Cancel (sau này có thẻ nhập sau cũng được).
Nếu có thẻ tín dụng điền các thông tin cần thiết rồi ấn vào Add card.


- Ấn vào (Continue) để hoàn tất (bạn có thể mở hòm thư email để xác nhận lại)


Mở
email mà bạn đã đăng ký để kích hoạt TK Paypal.(nhớ là email của bạn
đăng kí nhé,và nhớ cái email bạn đăng kí là tài khoản của bạn tại
paypal,cái này để khi bạn kiếm tiền thì BUX.TO nó gửi tiền theo địa chỉ
email này vậy cần nhớ cho đúng kẻo lại biểu sao không vào được)

Khi
click vào link xác nhận trong thư của Paypal gởi đến, nó sẽ chuyển bạn
vào trang Paypal, nó hỏi Password tài khoản Paypal thì gõ password vào
để xác nhận tài khoản.

Vậy là bạn đã có tài khoản miễn phí của Paypal.

Giờ là lúc đăng ký tài khoản kiếm tiền tại Bux.To


...


Bước 2 :Kiếm tiền với trang http://bux.to/?r=kenjil3o


Click vào đây: http://www.bux.to/register.php

để đăng ký tài khoản Bux.To. Sau khi vào trang web trên, bạn điền thông tin theo hướng dẫn sau:

-
Username (3 - 15 characters - no special characters): Điền tên bạn sử
dụng từ 3 đến 15 ký tự và không có khoảng trống giữa các ký tự

- Password (at least 6 characters): mật khẩu của bạn (tối thiểu 6 ký tự)

- Confirm Password: Nhập lại password nhằm tránh sai sót.

- Email Address: Địa chỉ E-mail của bạn

- Confirm Email Address: Nhập lại địa chỉ E-mail của bạn lần nữa.

- PayPal E-mail Address For Payments: Tài khoản Paypal của bạn (là địa chỉ E-mail mà bạn đăng ký tài khoản paypal)

- Your Country (only PayPal allowed countries): Click và chọn Vietnam

-
Referrer : bạn điền mattroixuan (đây chính là tên tài khoản người bảo
lãnh, phải điền thì bạn mới nhận được gấp đôi tiền mà bạn kiếm được)

- I Accept Terms of Service.: Check vào ô trống trước dòng này (bạn phải click chọn vào thì mới đăng ký được)

- Security code: Nhập dãy ký tự bạn thấy ngay bên trên khung nhập chữ vào khung chữ.

- Click nút Register.


...


*CÁCH KIẾM TIỀN


Sau
khi đăng nhập vào Bux.To: bạn ấn vào Suft Ads với trang bux.to để đọc
quảng cáo và kiếm tiền ở trong đó có khá nhiều quảng cáo chia thành
nhiều hạng mục như Business & Money,Computers & Internet
,Health & Recreation.... Bạn click vào các quảng cáo ở các hạng mục
đó cho nó chạy trong khoảng 30s đợi khi có biểu tương $ và chữ Done
xuất hiện ở góc trên bên phải thì bạn có thể tắt được rồi (lưu ý: phải
mở tuần tự từng link, không mở cùng lúc nhiều link được, để tăng thêm
sự linh hoạt cho việc xem quảng cáo, bạn có thể click phải vào link
quảng cáo chọn Open in a new Window, nó sẽ mở trang quảng cáo trong 1
cửa sổ mới, khi nó Done thì bạn có thể tắt đi và vẫn còn trang chứa các
quảng cáo để bạn mở tiếp).

- My Stats: cho biết bạn kiếm được bao
nhiêu tiền và số người bạn giới thiệu được,cũng như số lần click của
bạn và các thành viên của bạn.Sau khi kiếm đủ tiền ban click vào
(cashout) để nó thanh toán tiền cho bạn.Chỉ có thế thôi !

- Bux.To
là trang kiếm tiền rất uy tín, vì nó thanh toán cho chúng ta ở mức 10$
chứ không như những trang khác, có rất nhiều người đã thành công với
cách kiếm tiền này.

- Mỗi quảng cáo chỉ có 0.01$, có rất nhiều quảng
cáo, các quảng cáo lại rất phong phú không có sự giống nhau giữa các
quảng cáo, vả lại quảng cáo cho các hãng nổi tiếng trên thế giới vì thế
cũng rất đáng tin cậy.

Thường thì bạn có thể rút được tiền trong
khoảng 1 đến 2 tuần nếu bạn giới thiệu tối thiểu là 10 người. Số tiền
rút tối thiểu là 10$, bạn có thể rút ngay hoặc để được nhiều rồi rút
cũng được.

Để mời bạn bè tham gia bạn vào My Stats ,bạn sẽ thấy dòng giống như sau [To refer others, use http://bux.to/?r=kenjil3o


Link gồm 2 phần http://bux.to/?r=kenjil3o


phần in nghiêng và gạch dưới là địa chỉ trang Bux.To, còn phần phía sau
là tên tài khoản của bạn, ai đăng ký thông qua link này sẽ được xem là
thành viên được giới thiệu của bạn.

Hãy copy đường link này http://bux.to/?r=kenjil3o


Sau đó lấy đường link này gởi cho bạn bè của bạn, giới thiệu bạn bè
cùng tham gia Bux.To . Nếu bạn bè của bạn tạo tài khoản và sử dụng thì
bạn sẽ được hưởng Referrals view (dạng như hoa hồng )

Và một vài ví
dụ với trang Bux.to nếu bạn có 20 refferals (20 thành viên được bạn
giới thiệu) và mỗi ngày có 10 quảng cáo (bạn và các thành viên bạn giới
thiệu đều click đủ 10 quảng cáo mỗi ngày).

Chú thích: $1=1 US Dollar (1 Đôla Mỹ)

Lưu
ý: VD chỉ mang tính chất minh họa, thực sự bạn có thể kiếm nhiều hơn vì
mỗi ngày Bux.To không phải chỉ hiện có 10 quảng cáo, mà thường khoảng
trên 13 quảng cáo mỗi ngày, và nếu bạn có nhiều thành viên giới thiệu,
thì sẽ cấp số nhân lên

» You click 10 ads per day = $0.10 (Bạn click 10 quảng cáo mỗi ngày, bạn được $0.10 mỗi ngày)

»
20 referrals click 10 ads per day = $2.00 (20 thành viên được bạn giới
thiệu, mỗi người click 10 quảng cáo mỗi ngày, bạn được $2 mỗi ngày)

» Your daily earnings = $2.10 (Vậy mức tiền hằng ngày bạn kiếm được là $2.10)

» Your weekly earnings = $14.70 (Hằng tuần, bạn được $14.7)

» Your monthly earnings = $63.00 (Hằng tháng, bạn được $63)

Bux.To
là trang web kiếm tiền đang được nhiều người trong và ngoài nước quan
tâm, nhất là đối với những người cần mua tài khoản Rapidshare miễn phí,
cần mua hàng qua mạng,... (kiếm tiền

với Bux.to và dùng tiền trong tài khoản Paypal để mua bán trên mạng)

Khuyết
điểm duy nhất ở cách kiếm tiền này là bạn không thể rút trực tiếp tiền
từ Paypal mà bạn kiếm từ Bux.To ra được (vì Paypal đầu tư tại VN) mà
bạn có 2 cách sau để sử dụng tiền của mình trong Paypal:


1.Dùng
nó để mua hàng qua mạng, sau khi mua hàng, tiền sẽ được trừ dần vào tài
khoản Paypal, và hàng hóa được chuyển đến địa chỉ nhà của bạn (qua
đường bưu điện).


2.Bạn có thể đăng ký sử các thẻ tín dụng như Mastercard, Visa,... sau đó trả 1 khoản chi phí

nhỏ cho Paypal, và khi đó bạn có toàn quyền chuyển tiền từ Paypal sang thẻ tín dụng mà bạn có thể

rút tiền tại VN


Chúc các bạn thành công !

Những trang web kiếm tiền uy tín đã được kiểm tra:

http://www.ptcsense.com/index.php?ref=kenjil3o

http://www.fineptc.com/index.php?ref=kenjil3o

http://www.richptc.com/index.php?ref=kenjil3o

http://www.grandptc.com/index.php?ref=kenjil3o

http://www.tendollarclick.com/index.php?ref=kenjil3o

http://vn.ipanelonline.com/register.html?inviter_id=581950

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

Cái này xếp vào spam thì phải.:emlaugh:

----------

